# Shipping Scales



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Where is the best place to get shipping scales and how do you chose what is best? And the best value?

I am working toward selling some items and because I live so far from a post office would like to use the option to have packages picked up at my home. That will mean I will need some accurate scales.

A quick look at ebay shows many choices are available.

At this time, most of what I would be mailing would be lighter weight things, probably well under 30 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been looking for the same thing--you can get them on line through the post office, Amazon.com seems to have some really good prices. I don't know how heavy your items will be and that would make a difference-I'd be interested in a few more suggestions before I purchase one also.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I use a baby scale that I scored at an auction for $7. It isn't digital, but it is pretty accurate!


----------



## FlatlinesUp (Sep 7, 2009)

USPS has them available online as well as Harbor Freight (which has a higher upper end weight)

I've got both and they read within one ounce of each other. 

Always remember to round up and you'll be good to go


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Rounding up is important!!!!! Great advice!!!!

I always add one pound for a box, and two pounds for a much bigger box.


----------



## FlatlinesUp (Sep 7, 2009)

clovis said:


> Rounding up is important!!!!! Great advice!!!!
> 
> I always add one pound for a box, and two pounds for a much bigger box.


I do that if using the bathroom scale route, but the harborfreight digi scale (here's the link) is rated to 70lbs and only usualy round an ounce and never had anything sent back.

(fyi, I average $3-5k in shipping per year with 95% being thru USPS)


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

That is cool. I will have to check out the HF scale.

For clarity in my earlier post, when I suggested adding one pound for a box...that is for an item that I am weighing, but don't have a shipping box for the item yet.


----------



## KY Doug (Dec 1, 2008)

I bought a digital 35# scale on Ebay about 3 years ago. Can't remember the sellers name, Old Will somthing. I check it with the PO about every 6 months. It is always right on within 1/10 of an ounce. It didn't cost much. I think I have made up the price just in shipping weight errors.


----------

